# Poll : DO you quarantine your new fish ?



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

I never have before, but I keep reading that it's a good idea, so I am now.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Almost always. For SW fish, I qt for a minimum of 4 weeks. For FW fish, usually no more than 2 weeks.

In both instances I treat for internal parasites (prazipro), and make sure that they're eating well before they're thrown into the DT.


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

Not too much input yet - I was hoping for more 

But it seems that the majority do QT, at least if the fish come from a LFS.

There is a difference between the QT method / period for saltwater fish ?
Why? Not being snarky - just curious, as I have never kept a saltwater tank.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

I use to not QT my fish until one fish brought in a disease and killed all my other fish....

Ever since then, i QT my fish everytime... i don't treat them with anything though but i make sure they eat well and look healthy until I move them into my DT.


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

manhtu said:


> I use to not QT my fish until one fish brought in a disease and killed all my other fish....


I've heard others talk about this happening. I don't know how common it is, but it's frequent enough that I worry about it.

Is disease more common with salt water fish ? Is that why the QT period is longer ?


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

I quarantine all my fishes. Like Manh-tu, in the beginning just to monitor them and depending if they need to, may or may not medicate them.


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

george said:


> I quarantine all my fishes. Like Manh-tu, in the beginning just to monitor them and depending if they need to, may or may not medicate them.


On average, how long do you keep them in quarantine for ?


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Depends where I got the fish from. On average, for FW 2-3 weeks and for SW 4 weeks but I may push it to 6 weeks.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Depends on the fish for me. 

A lot of times i will find nipped fins and stressed behavior. When the fish starts to eat regularly, all fins healed, looks healthy, and seem to have a calm behavior . I will transfer them to my DT. Usually take 2 weeks.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

george said:


> I quarantine all my fishes. Like Manh-tu, in the beginning just to monitor them and depending if they need to, may or may not medicate them.


I have no idea how... but you spelled my name properly... That is impressive lol!!


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

I guess is because I have some Vietnamese friends and I try to pay attention to names.

That gets me a free frag, right?


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

HOWsMom said:


> I've heard others talk about this happening. I don't know how common it is, but it's frequent enough that I worry about it.
> 
> Is disease more common with salt water fish ? Is that why the QT period is longer ?


I actually had this happen in fresh water. I bought an upsidedown cat from a fish store and ended up with camallanus worms. Took 50-60% of my entire stock. Really sucks. I now quarantine fish for a minimum of six weeks. regardless of where i get them. id rather pay for a 10 gallon, bubbler and sponge filter than have the hundreds of dollars spent on fish die.


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh no 

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk


----------



## greg (Apr 29, 2012)

Yes I always quarantine for a minimum of 4 weeks, regardless of the source. Any sign of a problem and I extend the quarantine period and treat appropriately. Most common treatments I will use for problems are salt, Seachem paraguard, Seachem polyguard or Levamisole. Nine times out of ten there are no problems as I typically buy from reputable breeders. Nevertheless, avoiding disease spreading to other tanks from that one out of ten purchases with an issue makes it all worthwhile. Also keep in mind most medications wreak havoc on a planted tank.

Here's my newest additions from the American Killifish Association national convention in Syracuse. Quarantined in 5g tanks with a sponge filter, some hornwort and no direct lighting.








[


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

That looks like a nice set-up.

Are the labels on the tops of the tanks to tell you what is in each tank ?


----------



## greg (Apr 29, 2012)

The labels were just placed on the tanks waiting for me to have a chance to update my logs, as I like to keep track of the source of all my fish - event, year and breeder. I do label my regular tanks as a courtesy for people checking out my fish room in person.


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

So a little over half do quarantine at least SOME of the time.

For those of you who don't - do you only get your fish from certain sources that you trust completely ? 

I've got some diamond tetras right now that I picked up from Big Al's that are in QT. They are active, eating well, look great. But I've only had them for less than a week now - so I'm still holding off on adding them to my main tank.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

george said:


> I guess is because I have some Vietnamese friends and I try to pay attention to names.
> 
> That gets me a free frag, right?


LOL!! That gets you a 50% off frag when you purchase another of equal of value at full asking price  

YAY!!!


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Here is a good example, I just purchased a fish from SUM last Friday. When i had purchased him, his colors were a bit pale, had damaged fins, wasn't eating at all, and was swimming around frantically. 

Every day I would I check up on him to see if his colors were coming back, see if his fins were healing, and make sure his appetite was coming back. 

Slowly as the days went by, I noticed that his fins were coming back to their full size and shape, his colors were becoming more vibrant, and his behavior was a lot more relaxed. 

This morning, i tried to feed him and he went straight for the food which he hasn't done since i got him. He would normally go for the little pieces that would float by him and that was about it. 

If everything continues to progress the way it currently does, I will release him into my DT by mid of next week


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I don't recall doing a quarantine for a very long time. To be fair, usually new fish go into their own tank, so I guess you could call it quarantine.


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

BillD said:


> I don't recall doing a quarantine for a very long time. To be fair, usually new fish go into their own tank, so I guess you could call it quarantine.


In a way, I think it would be, since they are not with your existing livestock.


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

I usually like to quarantine for at least a week if possible, and try to buy from mostly other members in the forums / breeders where I can see the fish and that they are well taken care of / Menagerie. Sometimes, that is not possible, but I favor those. I have a 10g aquaponics tank, which I usually have some guppies / snails. If one of my fish becomes sick, I usually transfer the guppies to another tank with guppies, and put the sick or new fish in that tank until I feel confident they are ok (usually 1 - 3 weeks, depending on source). If I see a problem, they stay there until I feel it is safe.


----------

